# Arrested trawler - County Waterford



## johnvoe (Feb 2, 2006)

Trying to find out more information on a Russian trawler arrested 30 September 1976 and taken in to or around County Waterford. The vessels name was Belomorye or Byelomorye. Hoping someone might have some old local newspapers from this period with more information on the incident (presume arrested for illegial fishing)

Many thanks
John


----------



## mcgurggle (Jul 31, 2005)

johnvoe said:


> Trying to find out more information on a Russian trawler arrested 30 September 1976 and taken in to or around County Waterford. The vessels name was Belomorye or Byelomorye. Hoping someone might have some old local newspapers from this period with more information on the incident (presume arrested for illegial fishing)
> 
> Many thanks
> John


Last time they arrested a Trawler in Co. Waterford, they had to release it.
Could'nt get it through the doors of the jail !.....:sweat: 
McG


----------

